

I Predicted "Obama Internet ID" In October - ericmsimons
http://eric.esft.com/blog_post.php?bid=21

======
ericmsimons
</narcissism>

More importantly, Government 2.0 is expanding faster than I had ever
anticipated. It's great to see the Obama admins utilizing web technology to
create better systems!

